# New Personal Best Blue alert



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry not from Ohio guys but figured youd like to see the pics. Was prefishing last Friday for the "Winter Blues on Wheeler" tournament in Wheeler Lake in Northern Alabama with Randy (backupbait) and Ryan (catfish_chaser) and only had 2 bites for the day, Ryan scored the first nice fish a 46 lb blue









Then an hour later i got a good takedown and landed my new PB blue of 64 lbs








Great fight and like all Wheeler fish just big butterballs. Lol. Too bad weather changed and for tourney we only got 3 fish for 52 lbs. 32 nd place out of 78 teams. All fish taken trolling/dragging fresh skipjack. Ill be back to Wheeler in March for the National Cabelas King Kat tourney and then again in April for the Seaark Invitational. Love those big fish down there so maybe ill break my PB again this year

Salmonid


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Holy Cow!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job. That fish is huge.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Both of those are nice fish, Well Done!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Mark!!!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Those are some fatttt fish! Congrats again!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great catches on those beautiful fattys. Hope you get another PB. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Ryan's is massive! Mark's fish is simply a behemoth! Amazing pair of fish.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like a keg with fins. Awesome fish!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking cats! Congrats on your new PB! A great way to end the year! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

always love hearing from you out of state guys. I always post some pictures of some of the fish we catch on my ice fishing trip to florida. but haven't caught nothing as large as your blues. AWESOME fish.
sherman


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

She's a beauty.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The amazing part of the Tn river chain is the insane indescribable amount of bait there is. Half the time your fish finder doesnt work right because youll be over a 10 acre sized school of threadfin shad. (Thats no exaggeration either) and that school will be 10-20 ft thick. Its no wonder everything down there is short and fat!! Plus add a longer growing season and its a WinWin for everyone


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome job! 
Going back 2 more times... even better. PBs WILL be broken!


----------

